# dog got over the fence went after a great dane



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

my dog got over the fence and went after a great dane. and i ran out and he kinda had him by the neck. he never did this he is fine when he is on the lease.
i just had a cop at the door telling me to make sure the dog dont go after people which he wont, i might have to rehome him,.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Perhaps another solution would be to heighten or secure your fence. Still another solution would to take your dog out into your yard and stay out with him till it is time to come back in the house. 
You have stated previously that you let your dog out in the yard for hours at a time. Nothing wrong with that but he needs supervision for everyone's sake. 

Joe


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

If you leave your dog outside unsupervised for hours then you can't really blame him for getting into trouble. Don't rehome your dog because you're failing to contain him properly, that's ridiculous. A proper tie out or chain spot will solve the issue, or if there isn't enough room in your yard, crate him inside when you can't supervise.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

You MIGHT rehome your dog for being a dog?


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Why would you rehome him? That's sounds like normal behavior to me, just keep him contained.


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

Your dog doesn't need a new home, he needs a more secure place to be. Crate inside when you aren't home. Better fence. Run with a screwed on top.

Look, our beloved dogs come into this world with a few strikes against them already. The normal dogs getting into trouble stuff people tolerate from other types will not fly with our dogs. We have to be careful to not let our pups get into trouble. So, figure out what went wrong with your yard and fix it, or change it, or change your routine.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Has anyone even noticed the word *MIGHT*? Jeezz chill out offer info instead of accusing shit happens and EVERYONE whom has owned dogs longer then a min and kept outside has had their share of kennel accidents. If you haven't you are either lucky or just haven't had them long enough or your rich and can change out your equipment more often then most. Just saying!

Okay Tazz as said a higher fence would help but, this is not a sure way to fix the problem. *If* you are leaving your dog unattended in the yard this will be when your extreme and professional climbers will go for it. So,

*Option A : Taller Fencing*
A taller fence will do nothing but prolong the inevitable that dog will get over may break a leg but, most likely will be fine and this problem will reoccur. Now trying to slant the top of the fence will help as well once they get to the slanted fence it is harder to climb almost upside down. This however again isn't fail proof.

*Option B : Kennel Run with Top and secure Floor* 
A nice size kennel run on a secured floor with a top on it is much more fail safe then a taller fence. 8 gauge welded wire being optimal or even as high as 6 gauge. Getting anything below 8 gauge(most chain link is 12 gauge super thin compared to the 8 gauge when talking gauges smaller number means heavier) is another sure way for chewers to be able to get out. You want secure flooring such as concrete or rock or fencing buried in the ground a couple feet down to prevent digging escapes. The roof should be a flat top which can have a slanted add on for run off later if you use tin but it should be flat and flush with the kennel so their is no escapes another kennel side on the top before using the tin is optimal.






Ideas and examples you can currently buy 5ft x 10ft welded wire 8 gauge kennel run for $299 at Tractor Supply. A wooden frame for a roof can be easily attached with very little effort from a handy man do it yourself type person.

*Option C : The most secure Chain Setup!!*

A proper chain setup for your dog may be the best option if you do not believe you have the money to put down the type of funds it takes for a proper kennel run setup. A proper tethering system is much more cost efficient and is much more secure if all processes are gone about correctly.

1. *Anchoring* - You will need an old Car Axle or a Rebar with Anchor Plate.

2. *Proper Movement* - To make sure the chain has proper movement you will need two swivels so their is no tangling. Those swivels should be the double eye type swivels. I get the galvanized 3.8" from Rural King you may find some different elsewhere but always make sure they are heavy made the one looking like this

http://www.ruralking.com/swivels-forged-3-8-3252bc.html

don't wear down as quickly as a regular double eye swivel. If you can get brass anything it weathers better then the galvanized, stainless, or nickel. Heres a real nice example of good brass Eye and Eye Swivels, Double End Swivels, Zoron MFG.

3. *Proper Size Chain* - You will want a heavy duty chain to make sure it doesn't snap under dogs pressure but, light enough its not so heavy it wears on the dog. If you Cant wear it hanging around your neck don't get it. I usually get the 3/8" Chain with high test usually maximum load value is around 3900 lbs and the chain weighs about 1.1 lbs per foot. You want sturdy but, as light as you can less stress on dogs necks.

4. *Proper Attachment* - To secure the chain and swivels together I usually use Quick links. http://www.ruralking.com/koch-standard-jaw-steel-quick-link-1-4-bright-zinc-093213.html I use the 1/4" as they are larger and easier to tighten and loosen then the smaller for me. The problem with quick links is they do and will loosen over time. this is why most older doggers that have permanent chain setups for their dogs opt to us O and D rings. This makes it to where you either have to slide the collar through the rings. Oring - Shop Blue Hawk 2" Chain Welded Ring at Lowes.com D ring - D-Ring - Stainless Steel T316 - 1/4" x 25mm they then use lap link in place of QuickLinks to hold together Repair Lap Links On Peerless Industrial Group

As far as attaching the collar to the chain some just slide the collar through the O/D-ring and others use heavy duty snaps I have used snaps alot and always they would break at the swivel. Bull snaps are the best as far as snaps and ALWAYS get Brass for durability. Weaver Solid Brass Bull Snap I personally would just use an extra Quick Link for collar attachment AGAIN you have to watch for these loosening. The D/O-rings must be watched for wear as is the swivels. The Bull Snap the same as the swivels.

5. *Proper Collar* - All ways to be sure to have a wide collar as the weight distribution is much better on the dogs neck. I recommend going to Stillwater Kennel Supply and purchasing one of their 5 ply collars just for the chain it will be the best for durability that I have found. Keep an eye on old collars for wear and loosening stitching.(He will also make you a chain setup if you prefer)

All of these things should get you product close to these

(My personal setup when I had chains)










usually was two swivels this one had one for some reason










Here is a good Oring setup I found online not mine



Marty said:


>


Hope this information helps


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

To add to what MSK posted about chain setups (which is what I would go with but that's just my opinion) you can also use an earth anchor (a REALLY long one) for anchoring. That's what I use for one of my chain spots and I've never had any problems.


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Great reply MSK, that was the best advise anyone could of given. And you went above and beyond with the photos and step by step instructions. This site is very fortunate to have a member like yourself.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks so much I know 11 years ago when I was clueless and asked questions like this my info is what I would have rathered then the judgemental type freakery. Everyone will have their mishaps especially with an intelligent breed such as the APBT.



ALSO would like to add 4ft or longer on the Rebars are optimal and make sure they are threaded.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

This is why you ALWAYS make sure your setup is secure and not lacking for any possible escape for the dogs safety mostly as I have had dogs die mid escape forcing through places i had no idea were even an issue. So ALWAYS go over your equipment as you would a fine toothed comb for defects. Even then it still can be an issue depending on your dogs tenacity and will.

This is a classic APBT in action






Welded wire crate






Watch what type of kennel latch you get aswell






That puppy is so cute he wont beable to get out that crate pahahahha we will see






Oh yea it happens






Example of why you MUST *secure* the roof when you roof these pens. An instance like this is how I lost my old dog Dreamer she found a weak spot mid kennel where the tin was loose the nail had come out i believe it was blew open by the high winds of tornadic like weather we had but, in any case she hung herself as she tried to come back in and cut herself in the process as well.






Dig proofing good video to show how






Okay hope this gives you plenty of examples of things you gotta watch for. Oh yea and never put a chain setup near a fence or they may still jump over only this time hanging themselves.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay last one I swear good kennel setup minus flimsy wire heavier guage like atleast 9 would be better.



BoogiemanBlood said:


> Maybe these will help some folks.
> 
> Here's a kennel right after I put it together.
> 
> ...


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

MSK said:


> Has anyone even noticed the word *MIGHT*? *Jeezz chill out offer info instead of accusing shit happens *and EVERYONE whom has owned dogs longer then a min and kept outside has had their share of kennel accidents.


Are you reading something into the replies that I'm missing? Who accused the OP of anything? Every post, including my own only suggested better fencing, a proper tie out or chain spot, and a more secure environment instead of giving up on the dog and re-homing.

Your elaborate posts and pictures of solutions are generous of your time but I fail to see where you are coming from by making the statement *"Jeezz chill out offer info instead of accusing shit happens"*. I ask you to go back and re-read the few posts before yours and point out to me who accused the OP of anything. From what I read it was just suggestions on how to keep the escape from happening again instead oh giving the dog away.

Joe


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

My post wasnt in refference to your post. If your reading as I am it seems like everyone(except u) was taking to much reference to the *might* on the rehome I mean very vague suggestions aswell the post was mainly a statement that was meant as a question for suggestions so the auto asking the same question and stating the same thing and highlighting of the one statement I felt was a little to much the jumping the gun as to the statement was more by my comprehension of it was just a mere spur of the moment thought is what I was getting at. I myself have had statements like this and it was all spur of the moment thoughts nothing more. I am not saying there was any bashing just stating there was to much reference to a small percentage of the post.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

MSK, thanks for sharing. 

Those escape videos are pretty eye opening.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

My question is why is the answer to "I have a problem with my dog." always, "get rid of it?" Thanks for all the great suggestions y'all. What do folks expect? This breed is not for the unthinking folk.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

If your fence is low you should be with your dog when he is out. I would make a chain setup if you are wanting to leave him out on his own


----------

